# AXA leisure breaks



## matt-f (21 May 2009)

Hi.
Myself and my wife were looking to go away for a weekend in June using AXA leisure break voucher €99pp.
Has anybody used these breaks before, any problems, hotels good standard.
Also can anybody recommend some place nice to go with good nite life, good shops and restaurants.
will be driving there from Dublin so 2--2 half hours drive max.
wood be grateful for any feedback tks.
mat


----------



## Smashbox (21 May 2009)

There was a poster on here that had a bad experience. I can't find the thread about it, hopefully someone else can?


----------



## matt-f (22 May 2009)

I remember that, they  had very bad experience with the way the hotel treated them.


----------



## Smashbox (22 May 2009)

Yep, that was it. I don't have any wisdom to offer myself I'm afraid.

I don't think Axa were very helpful to them at the time either.


----------



## DP1984 (28 May 2009)

I have used AXA Leisure Breaks over 10 times the last couple of years and found them excellent.  They have a wide variety of hotels across the country.  Great value for money in my opionion.

Check out the post from tapl on the link below for another review:

http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowTopic-g186591-i88-k2272189-Supervalu_break-Ireland.html


----------



## Neadyk (28 May 2009)

DP1984 said:


> I have used AXA Leisure Breaks over 10 times the last couple of years and found them excellent. They have a wide variety of hotels across the country. Great value for money in my opionion.
> 
> Check out the post from tapl on the link below for another review:
> 
> http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowTopic-g186591-i88-k2272189-Supervalu_break-Ireland.html


 

First time poster.  Interesting!


----------



## Sue Ellen (28 May 2009)

We've used them many times and found them excellent.  Probably a good idea to check out reviews on the hotels available before booking.  You can ring them also rather than just looking at the website yourself http://www.axaplus.ie/. 

Whites in Wexford was very good so  it might meet your requirements http://www.whitesofwexford.ie/?gclid=CMzs_e6T35oCFQsEZgodJCZixw.


----------



## shesells (28 May 2009)

All those cheap holiday things be it Axa, Super Valu, DID voucher etc are all run by the same company. As with any hotel trip you can be lucky and unlucky. The previous poster mentions Whites in Wexford...I had one of the worst hotel nights ever there. Some of the rooms back on to the car park and across the car park is a nightclub. Sleep was not an option til after 4am as the noise was SO loud and the hotel could/would do nothing as they were fully booked. In the end they didn't charge us for the night but that wasn't much comfort when all I wanted was a good nights sleep!


----------

